# Zmieścić się w jakimś czasie



## cointi

Witam,

szukam ładnego odpowiednika " zmieścić się w " jak w "Dobrze, porozmawiam z Tobą, ale musisz się zmieścić w pięciu minutach" . 

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za wszystkie sugestie...


----------



## inter1908

Dobrze, porozmawiam z tobą, ale nie może to trwać dłużej, niż pięć minut.
...ale nie może to zająć więcej/może to zająć nie więcej, niż pięć minut. (preferowałbym pierwszą wersję)
 ...ale nie mogę na to poświęcić więcej/mogę na to poświęcić nie więcej, niż pięć minut. (to samo co wyżej)
 ...ale jeśli to ma trwać więcej niż pięć minut, to nie mam tyle czasu.
...ale tylko jeśli nasza rozmowa zajmie maksymalnie pięć minut.

Osobiście nie wiem którego bym użył, natomiast na pewno użyłbym dla klarowności sformułowania "streszczaj się" albo podobnego


----------



## majlo

Ja bym powiedział: "...ale mogę ci poświęcić maksymalnie/najwyżej pięć minut".


----------



## dreamlike

A do kogo tak w ogóle skierowałbyś te słowa? Bo Twoja wersja idealnie sprawdzała by się w rozmowie z kolegą na przykład. Nie użyłbym wersji zaproponowanej przez majlo w potocznej rozmowie z rówieśnikiem, albo nawet kimś nieznacznie starszym. Odczytałbym to jako silenie się na wyszukanie zwroty.


----------



## LilianaB

I think all of them sound great. Majlo's version is just for somebody on more friendly terms.


----------



## majlo

dreamlike said:


> Nie użyłbym wersji zaproponowanej przez majlo w potocznej rozmowie z rówieśnikiem, albo nawet kimś nieznacznie starszym.



Ja w normalnych okolicznościach też nie. Przeczytaj jeszcze raz pytanie, dreamlike.


----------



## dreamlike

Mój post można potraktować jako dygresję. Nigdzie nie napisałem, że użyłbyś tego wyrażenia, majlo.  



			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> Majlo's version is just for somebody on more friendly terms.



I think it's quite the other way round - his suggestion is perfect for people who are on formal basis. I can imagine teacher saying this to a student.


----------



## majlo

Nie w tym rzecz. W tym wątku chyba właśnie o to chodzi, żeby się silić na wyszukane zwroty. Ja przynajmniej tak interpretuję to pytanie.


----------



## cointi

Cóż,

dziękuję wszystkim i każdemu z osobna za poświęcony czas!

Pozdrawiam serdecznie, 

Giesiek


----------

